# 8. T.A. Barron Discussion



## Philip Overby (Aug 10, 2013)

Number 8 is T.A. Barron. I can't say I know much about him other than having seen his name around the internet or in book stores. He writes a lot of Arthurian style fantasy that focuses on the life of Merlin. I'm a fan of the original (?) Mallory stories, but I haven't read much Arthurian fantasy since. He also has _The Great Tree of Avalon_ series. It seems he writes primarily children's and YA books, which is maybe why I haven't heard that much about him. I'm trying to get more into YA fiction as of late, but I'm a relative neophyte when it comes to the topic.

Thoughts on T.A. Barron?


----------

